# Is fertile CM still important factor?



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi there,

Before starting with the Homerton Fertility Unit last June, I mostly read up fertility issues via the Marilyn Glenville and Tony Weschler books. I suffer from IBS and so have spent a year and a half fixing a lifetime of trouble using Gudrun Jonsson's Gut Reaction eating plan. From charting my cycle I became aware that I often don't get much of a showing of fertile cervical mucas, which according to all of the books and sites I'd been reading was a possible issue for my fertility problems. If I have an upset digestion, it can delay my ovulation by 5 days and I definitely don't produce anything other than sticky mucas. 

My normal cycle is 25 days. I O on CD12. I bleed for 1 day and then the next 2 days is very light brown. I was concerned about this in case it indicated a thin lining of the womb, but from reading the threads of others perhaps this is not such an issue. What is troubling me is that I've tried to speak to my GP and the Drs at the Homerton about my lack of fertile CM and have been fobbed off. The last time I discussed it the main consultant said they don't do the post coital tests anymore and that the new school of thinking is the the quality of CM is negligible. I'M not sure whether to trust this advice, and wondered if there  are others who know about this issue.

Sorry for the long post! Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The reason why PCT's aren't done any more is purely because there were so many factors that could affect the cm so the result was often taken with a pinch of salt. This is why if a couple have problems, IUI is normally the first point of treatment as it bypasses the cm completely so if that is a problem it is overcome.
Not everyone gets the text book type cm but still conceive.

Ruth


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

Thanks so much for your reply. Sorry for asking something else, but do you think the importance of cm quality is played up in the natural approach to solving fertility issues as advocated by Glenville and Weschler? I'm pretty confused why the consultant said cm not important and then offered IUI as an option. Maybe I shouldn't have been so frustrated with the fertility unit for disregarding my claim to a link with my ibs symptoms. 

Thanks again.

Louise


----------



## paula29 (Nov 7, 2004)

hi Louise I'm not a nurse but i also have ibs and have noticed that i don't get much fertile cm at what would be my ovulation time . Ive read up quite a bit on this and have found that women who have Candida in the tum can indeed have trouble conceiving i would be intrested to see if any one else has the same probs well best wishes love paula


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't seem to produce any fertile cm - the most I get is creamy or sticky, and its at all different times in my cycle.  I get some before my period starts.

I don't have IBS (that I know of) and the only possible problem the doctors have found is an endometrioma in my left ovary (which they are not treating at the moment).  I worry about the lack of cm and feel that it might be affecting my fertility.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I never used to get any quantity or quality of CM and have had a post coital test which showed all the sperm were dead or dying. 

However since my lap and dye last Oct I have had plenty and text book! Must have brushed the cobwebs away!

Seriously, I have read 'Taking charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler who suggests using an egg white in place of CM at the right time in the month. Haven't tried it myself but she sites people who have had success with this. If you try it - good luck - sounds messy - but if it gets you the right result......!


----------

